# EOD picture challenge. Anyone crush mine? Wet compact snow, Powerboost power!



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Just one of these moments with my incredible Simplicity Signature P1728EX. Went straight thru in second gear! This is when you know you got something special.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

A gauntlet has been tossed. 😁 

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em. 🍻


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Dag, I'd like to move this to general snowblower discussion or the lounge, so as to include all brands.

What say ye?


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Dag, I'd like to move this to general snowblower discussion or the lounge, so as to include all brands.
> 
> What say ye?


I think that is a great idea, please move it


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

OK here we are. Show us what that shiny paint can do.  🍻


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

edit .....pic posted below


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

nwcove said:


> a few years back.


Bad link? Won't spool for me.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Bad link? Won't spool for me.


Me neither


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*"SR" Will Go Thru That In 2 Gear Also. Sorry No Pics Though.*


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *"SR" Will Go Thru That In 2 Gear Also. Sorry No Pics Though.*


Cool, sorry for my lack of knowledge but what is the SR?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* "SR".







*


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Cool, sorry for my lack of knowledge but what is the SR?


I believe "Senior"!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That is the reason I recommend the Simplicity Pro.

A neighbor has the 8hp Pro model from when he had his landscaping business 20-30 years ago. Clearing the sidewalk at the corner where the town pushed all the snow, it was packed and higher than above. He went through that pile like nothing. He said he'll never get rid of it.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Just one of these moments with my incredible Simplicity Signature P1728EX. Went straight thru in second gear! This is when you know you got something special.
> View attachment 184891


impressive


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> * "SR".
> View attachment 184892
> *


Looks like a beast!


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I‘m jelly. Of course here I sit with my new Honda still waiting for the first accumulating snow of the year. 95” a few years back, watch me have no snow to plow this year.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Tseg said:


> I‘m jelly. Of course here I sit with my new Honda still waiting for the first accumulating snow of the year. 95” a few years back, watch me have no snow to plow this year.


I really hope you will get that big snowfall this winter! Me as well since I have a new Ariens Rapidtrak Pro at my cabin waiting to prove itself in absurd amounts of snow


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sorry fer the bad link !


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

nwcove said:


> sorry fer the bad link !
> View attachment 184893


Fantastic picture anyway. The reason why we have snowblowers.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Impressive. My EOD pile paled in comparison yesterday, and was at the top of the Auger housing at it’s deepest. I got buried twice in 24 hours by the plow and the neighbors drive was deeper than mine and I dug him out.

I haven’t seen a pro model from Simplicity in my area yet, but a used 9hp







sno away 28” popped up for sale and it has the commercial squared tubing for the bars and frame.Thoughts?

Also a 1428L is for sale not too far away but doesn’t have the beefed up frame that the older 9hp sno away model does.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

This was the snow bank along Lake Shore Blvd. in our little town in 2014. 

No one shovels their drive way around here


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

View attachment 184906


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> This was the snow bank along Lake Shore Blvd. in our little town in 2014.
> 
> No one shovels their drive way around here
> 
> ...


Serious sno👊


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Those Simplicity Signature Pros are a beast. They use them at all the schools here. I took a close look at them. Built very well.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

we get the same snowbanks around here as Ziggy gets lol. these piles alway build up on the west sides of the road from the wind blowing the snow and then the plow/snowblowers pushing it back off the road. it is never fun having to snow blow the west side of a road especially knowing it can blow in over night. i use to blow out a walkway for my aunts rescue with a mtd and it was never fun since most times the snow was taller than the the bucket and your wheels never touched the ground.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not mine but I've done all the service and repair work on these two signature pros since new. (2008) I also have many hours of operating these machines. Definitely a well-built, rugged machine. These particular models have the 342cc Briggs motors.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> we get the same snowbanks around here as Ziggy gets lol. these piles alway build up on the west sides of the road from the wind blowing the snow and then the plow/snowblowers pushing it back off the road. it is never fun having to snow blow the west side of a road especially knowing it can blow in over night. i use to blow out a walkway for my aunts rescue with a mtd and it was never fun since most times the snow was taller than the the bucket and your wheels never touched the ground.


That are some serious snow! Impressive.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Not mine but I've done all the service and repair work on these two signature pros since new. (2008) I also have many hours of operating these machines. Definitely a well-built, rugged machine. These particular models have the 342cc Briggs motors.
> View attachment 184916


Looks just like my 2011 model with the 342cc engine. Love those machines and they go straight thru heavy snow.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> Impressive. My EOD pile paled in comparison yeaterday and was at the top of the Auger housing at it’s deepest. I got buried twice in 24 hours by the plow and the neighbors drive was deeper than mine and I dug him out.
> 
> I haven’t seen a pro model from Simplicity in my area yet, but a used 9hp
> View attachment 184908
> ...


Nice Honda, a 928?


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

vmax29 said:


> Those Simplicity Signature Pros are a beast. They use them at all the schools here. I took a close look at them. Built very well.


I have heardearlier that they use them a in public service like schools etc. so I guess that is correct then.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

my 28 inch ariens 414cc at 3850 rpm with impeller kit goes through eod over the top of the engine in 2nd gear 
i get 4 foot plow piles here
that picture is less then the last plow pile i get before they call it quits


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

this is how the town deals with the heavy stuff around here.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Nice Honda, a 928?


Yep, got it near the end of last winter.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> Yep, got it near the end of last winter.


My brother has the same machine from 2020, really nice blower!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's our EOD from 2017; only about 12" for the storm this past weekend...


----------



## Whiskey8 (Dec 10, 2021)

There are some interesting photos in this thread. Old as dirt here and still enjoy the snow. I have no photos of the eod because there is no snow to see. Out here on the dirt roads, we are the last to see a county plow truck. I clear a good eighty feet of the road so we don't get any spill at all.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

tabora said:


> Here's our EOD from 2017; only about 12" for the storm this past weekend...
> View attachment 184943
> View attachment 184944
> View attachment 184948
> View attachment 184947


Here is a picture from the habitat (my front door) of my Simplicity.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> My brother has the same machine from 2020, really nice blower!


Thanks. I like it. Can’t get through bucket high+ Hard pack EOD in the equivalent of second gear like some of the other machines on here, but can chew through at a slow pace.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> Thanks. I like it. Can’t get through bucket high+ Hard pack EOD in the equivalent of second gear like some of the other machines on here, but can chew through at a slow pace.


Similar to the Yamaha 1028 that I sold last week. Beatiful to use but just needs to go a little slow sometimes. You got the nice turning function that the Yamaha miss.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

12 hrs Dec 17-18 and more to come this week, not impressed??


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> View attachment 184973
> 
> 12 hrs Dec 17-18 and more to come this week, not impressed??
> View attachment 184973


Looks to be about what we got in 24 hours on the weekend.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I hate it when that happens!




__
tadawson


__
Feb 18, 2019












  








What's this????




__
tadawson


__
Feb 18, 2019








Not my street, but in the record winter of 1979 (396 inches down) out street _did_ look like this, only a lot taller! I remember my dad standing in front of the counties blower cut/bank pushback with his arm extended, and it being taller than that. (When the streets got too narrow, they would cut back with the blowers, and then knock that down with the wing blade on the road graders used as plows, and repeat as needed. Yes, the remains became EOD, although they really tried to not dump it in driveways).


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Johnny G1 said:


> View attachment 184973
> 
> 12 hrs Dec 17-18 and more to come this week, not impressed??
> View attachment 184973


I like it! Bet you blew all that snow far away👊


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Some of these make me jealous of the nice dry snow.

Here's one I have on my phone from a few years ago. It's usually what I end up with though.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Just one of these moments with my incredible Simplicity Signature P1728EX. Went straight thru in second gear! This is when you know you got something special.


you have turn signals on your snowblower?


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

WIHD said:


> you have turn signals on your snowblower?
> 
> View attachment 185107​


Right all the time


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

your machine's grand pappy 👴


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Right all the time


NASCAR version.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

classiccat said:


> your machine's grand pappy 👴


See now id take that engine over a Tecumseh any day. That sounds like it runs good.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 20, 2017)

I have 300 m of driveway, and I prefer to clear that and attack the EOD pile with my New Holland TC30 tractor with a front snow blower. Recently had an electrical issue and I had to do a little innovative "rewiring" to bypass a suspect "SAFETY CONTROLLER". Before that was done, I had to make two passes up and down the driveway with my newly purchased Ariens De Luxe 24. That makes 1200 meters with a walk behind snow blower, and that is not something I want to do on a regular basis. Merry Christmas! and GOD JUL to Dag!


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

classiccat said:


> your machine's grand pappy 👴


That is really cool! 👊


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas. Just finished rescuing the neighbors driveway from the EOD pile.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> Merry Christmas. Just finished rescuing the neighbors driveway from the EOD pile.
> 
> View attachment 185231


Serious machine, serious amount of snow 👊


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Not as impressive as the other photos but I tackled this with my single stage 2450 Toro last spring. It's claw marks can be seen in the sidewalk snow. I later cleared that walk down to the second mailbox for my neighbor. It was wet stuff but the machine was throwing it 8 to 10 feet as you can see. Our residential streets get plowed last.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

GKK said:


> Not as impressive as the other photos but I tackled this with my single stage 2450 Toro last spring. It's claw marks can be seen in the sidewalk snow. I later cleared that walk down to the second mailbox for my neighbor. It was wet stuff but the machine was throwing it 8 to 10 feet as you can see. Our residential streets get plowed last.
> View attachment 185240


So that single stage must be really good!!


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> So that single stage must be really good!!


I've had it for 15 or so years now. It's a great little two stroke with 141cc motor that fires up every year. Durable as heck and only very basic maintenance required since new. It really shines in 2 to 8 inch snowfalls. The machine and you have to work harder in 12" plus stuff like this. You develop a technique where you shave the snow off and have to be a little more physical with it. To be honest, this storm did me in. I'm 72 and it just pooped me out. I have a new Ariens Compact 24 in the garage should this happen again, but the Toro is there for the smaller stuff.


----------

